# Got a Piano, Now where to put a Keyboard.



## Taggart

When I retired I went walking past a music shop and, as you do, impulse bought a piano. 
Two years on, I'm enjoying it enormously. I'd love a harpsichord but they're a) huge and b) expensive so I'm thinking of a digital piano. Thing is, we have a normal size house so where do you put it?

Get rid of a sideboard, build an extension, what?

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ingélou

I was with Taggart on that fateful day and after seeing how music inspired him, got me a violin a year later.
The trouble with pianos is they often go in the lounge. That's where 'Liebling', our piano, now resides. But lounges are used for so many other things. Plus, I have to do my fiddle practice in the bedroom.
It would be nice to hear from you pianists whether there's another option. Do you actually have a 'music room'? And if you do have a piano and a keyboard, are they in the same room, or what? How many people play in your house?
Just curious...


----------



## hreichgott

My keyboard lives underneath the piano.

Part of the deal in our house was that I was allowed to get the baby grand if we started using the under-the-grand space for storage...

And yes, we have a music room, but we have 3 musicians in the house and I teach over 20 students a week so it was a high priority.


----------



## Ingélou

Under the piano - what a neat idea!
Re music or practice rooms, I'd warn against them containing a computer, as mine does. Great for practising cds or playing along with my teacher's mp3s - but so tempting to take time off & jump on to sites like these!
Oops - better get back to my Bach!


----------



## Ingélou

Storage of music is another problem. At present we have two boxes on the floor, but presumably there is some neat way of storing them - some special piece of furniture, even (other than a piano stool)?


----------



## hreichgott

We use a bookshelf...


----------



## Ingélou

Yeah, but music is so big & thin. Do you have to leaf through them before you find what you want? And if you store them so the covers are facing you, don't they slide off the shelf ... she continued, vainly trying to justify herself.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ingenue said:


> Yeah, but music is so big & thin. Do you have to leaf through them before you find what you want? And if you store them so the covers are facing you, don't they slide off the shelf ... she continued, vainly trying to justify herself.


Personally, I alphabetize everything; first by composer last name, then by work title.


----------



## hreichgott

Ingenue said:


> Yeah, but music is so big & thin. Do you have to leaf through them before you find what you want? And if you store them so the covers are facing you, don't they slide off the shelf ... she continued, vainly trying to justify herself.


I don't believe I said we use an ORGANIZED bookshelf.... I'd send you a photo but the shelf's condition is too embarrassing.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Taggart said:


> When I retired I went walking past a music shop and, as you do, impulse bought a piano.
> Two years on, I'm enjoying it enormously. I'd love a harpsichord but they're a) huge and b) expensive so I'm thinking of a digital piano. Thing is, we have a normal size house so where do you put it?
> 
> Get rid of a sideboard, build an extension, what?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Impulse buy a new house.:lol:


----------



## Karabiner

Get a clavichord! Easy to store, portable and the most expressive of all keyboard instruments (the favourite of J.S. and particularly C.P.E. Bach. While new, custom made ones are expensive clavichords can be found second hand at reasonable prices, particularly the ones made by John Morley.


----------



## Taggart

Karabiner said:


> Get a clavichord! Easy to store, portable and the most expressive of all keyboard instruments (the favourite of J.S. and particularly C.P.E. Bach. While new, custom made ones are expensive clavichords can be found second hand at reasonable prices, particularly the ones made by John Morley.


Nice idea, trouble is there are differences in touch between clavichords, harpsichords and pianos and I would prefer a keyboard with a Piano action which could double as a pseudo harpsichord.


----------



## Ingélou

A related question - what do you 'real musicians' do with the music you've got that you've outgrown, or you never use it, or you should never have bought it in the first place. Do you store it somewhere separate - put it with your main music - or rehome it with a friend/pupil/charity shop?

For many years I subscribed to the idea that it was sacrilege to get rid of books; then I realised that the space was more important & that owning books didn't really prove what a cultured person I was, so now I 'move them on' fairly regularly. And I think I shall do the same with music - but is that just another 'sacrilege'?

What do you do?


----------

